# Orlando Magic @ Dallas Mavericks (12/16/05)



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks*: (Projected Starting Lineup)
Devin Harris________________Marquis Daniels__________Adrian Griffin_________Dirk Nowitzki____________Erick Dampier






































VS.

*Orlando Magic*: (Projected Starting Lineup)
Steve Francis______________DeShawn Stevenson_________Grant Hill____________Dwight Howard__________Tony Battie





































@ 8:30 PM EST


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Now that Grant's back, anything is possible.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Definitely a winnable game. The last game is exactly how all Orlando's games should end up. Howard leading the team in scoring and 4-5 other guys in double-digits.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Only caught the last 10 minutes of the first half, but Magic are looking strong. They are definately playing a lot better with Grant Hill back. Hill leading the pack with 13 and DeShawn with 9. Couple nice throwdowns by DeShawn. Just a little upset Dwight is 1-4 in the first half.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Tied at halftime, and Grant is playing great. Dwight's been in foul trouble, hope he picks it up in the second half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

It is a damned shame for the NBA and fans that Hill was injured so long.

Him being on the court completely changes the complexion of the team. 

Orlando is playing pretty well as a team right now.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Orlando is down by 3 with 6 minutes left in the game. Dallas is shooting 50% and the game is still very close. What a difference having Grant Hill makes.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Holy **** grant hill is god. Amazing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

lol .. Grant Hill is a ****ing badass. And he's got the respect of the officials.

Dwight with 5 blocks in the 2nd half ... not much offense but he is doing other things.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Tie game 13 seconds left dallas ball


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

OT baby!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

We really turned up the defensive intensity in the last few mins there :greatjob:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..


Gotta give it up to Hedo .. he has played some pretty good defense on Dirk.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

bull**** call ... that was a good block ...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

What the **** that didn't touch the backboard and was still going up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> What the **** that didn't touch the backboard and was still going up.



Yep .. I rewinded it and watched it again .. that was most definitely a good block. Tough call.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Down by 6 with 13 seconds left. ****.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Looks like Orlando will lose, but it was a great game. Maybe a little bit of a moral victory. Dirk made some real tough shots to win it.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Magic's ability to get Dwight the ball tonight was focking pathetic. When they did get him the ball, it was with him in bad position or with the shot clock running down.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, now the Magic can look forward to 6 wins in a row at home against bad teams. And now I look forward to the Bucs beating the Patriots tomorrow.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Well, now the Magic can look forward to 6 wins in a row at home against bad teams. *And now I look forward to the Bucs beating the Patriots tomorrow.*


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

BOXSCORE 

GAME RECAP


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

And one other thing: I'm going to be out of town starting Tuesday and won't get back until the 30th. I need someone to cover the game threads for me. You can quote my first post in this thread or the Raptors game thread (I'll make it) and just adjust it to the different teams. I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Another blown opportunity. Who's the idiot that threw it into the backcourt?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

JT3000 said:


> Another blown opportunity. Who's the idiot that threw it into the backcourt?


Patricia Garrity?

Although you have to give props to Dirk for doing what superstars do and taking it over in the overtime. I think our best shot at winning evaporated when Grant's jumper didn't fall on the penultimate play of regulation.


----------

